# when does the pain get easier?



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi All,
I am new to this board and am very greatful to have found it. I had to make the most painful decison yesterday to put to rest my 5 year old Golden, Daisy. She had been back and forth from the vet only to come home ang get sick again.She was recently diagnosed with a thyroid problem and was having seizures.Once on the thyroid meds,she dropped 30 pounds,stopped the seizures and was like a puppy again.This lasted for 2 months,we were thrilled.One day she just started to pace the yard,not respond to us and have accidents in the house.The next day she just wouldn't stand up and layed and shivered.The vet said he thought it was skin and ear problems.She came home disoriented.She went back into the same condition a few days later.I took her to a highly respected vet who seemed to think she had a brain tumor.He kept her for 5 days on high doses of cortisone and prednisone.She came home walking better and more focused.The vet though prednisone treatment would shrink the mass in her brain.The day after she came home,she went into a full seizure.I waited for her to come out of it to give her phenobarbital.That did not work.She continued to have back to back seizures through the night.By the morning,I knew she had suffered brain damage and it was time.I can't get the vision of her face out of my head,her rolled back eyes,open mouth , and limp body.I can't stop crying,I have never felt like this before.She was so kind and sweet and loving,we were so close.My grief is beginning to turn to anger,and I don't want feel like that.Does anyone have any advice for me.I will take any help I can at this point.
Thanks for any help in advance,
Camille


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to say goodbye, but especially when they are young and suffer so. I don't mean to sound trite, but time will help. I don't think the pain ever completely goes away, but after a while, the good memories and our love from and for them help to heal our hearts. As one member said, she's still with you, she's just walking on silent paws.... Daisy is out of her pain and would want you to remember the love you shared and the happy times she was able to give you. One day, you will see her again I truly believe. 
I'm glad you can come here and express your feelings and cry your tears with us. Even this is helpful in the healing process. There are alot of people here who have also lost loved goldens and we all do care !


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so *very *sorry. What a sad, tragic experience you have just gone through. It makes me teary. You have found good company here. There are many people here who have had to make the same decision you did. So many of us have lost a precious golden friend at some time. We lost our sweet 10 year old Golden boy Jake almost a year and a half ago. It was completely and utterly devastating. I cried for weeks it seems. Knowing that *I* had to be the one to say it was time only added to the pain for me. The fresh pain *will *ease but, if you're like me, you will always feel a sad longing to have your sweet one back. I'll never forget my Jake and I'm sure you'll never forget your sweet Daisy girl. Give yourself all the time you need to grieve. Get sad. Get mad. Whatever you need to do. In time you will feel better and you'll start to remember all the good times and you'll think back with smiles. You did the right thing for your girl.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I am crying right with you... I am so sorry! The only thing I can say is she knows how much you loved her and she is now someplace, seizure free running and playing. I can't imagine what you are going through. I'm glad you've found us here. Please feel free to talk about your sweet Daisy as much as you want or can. My heart just breaks for you. (((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Daisy. I know somewhat of what you are going through because I have a golden with seizures and thyroid issues. He is on meds for both and they say it could be a brain tumor but we dont know for sure. 
Please take that last memory out of your mind and remember her loving you and playing when she was strong and healthy. I know it is hard but you did the most humane and loving thing you could do for her and she is thanking you at the rainbow bridge. The hurt will be with you a long time but it will get easier. Bless you during this hard time.
(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))
Rest in peace sweet Daisy


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Daisy's youth and the scope of her illness made this all the harder on you. As the forum member above suggested, in time you will remember the good times and the bad will blur. You will never forget her kindness and sweetness.

We had to put our first golden, Jodie, to sleep a year ago August. She was just under 12and had she lived would have turned 13 today. She was a much beloved member of our family and we miss her deeply. Shortly after her passing we added Cara to our household, a big golden pup who continues to enchant us with her puppyhood at 16 months. 

When we welcome a pet into our households, just as with a child, we have to expect and accept the good and the bad. But unlike a child, an animal is completely dependent upon you, the caretaker, and when the time comes you must be willing to take that final loving step of stopping the pain. This you did. There was no alternative. 

Daisy will always live in your heart. The ravages of her final illness will fade in time and you will see her in the warmth of a sunny day and remember the good times more than the bad. Someday, perhaps, you will decide on welcoming in another dog as a testament to the happiness she gave you. 

My thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself, cry as you need to, and at some point the laughter will come again.

Helaine


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so very sorry, she was much too young to leave you. My beagle had a hard passing, and I printed a picture of her when she was younger and healthy and kept it right on my computer screen. It really helped to replace the mental image of her last few moments with one of her when she was happy and young. I would encourage you to do that too. I know how hard it is to still see that image, it's not how you want to think of her, it hurts, and it's not how she would want you to remember her.

All the emotions you are feeling, shock, anger, pain, are perfectly normal reactions to the grief you are experiencing. Let yourself work through them, and one day your memories of Daisy will be sweet again.

Please feel absolutely free to come here to express how you are feeling, so many of us have sadly been where you are and understand. We would love to see pictures of your girl when you are ready to share.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. The pain does ease but it varies from person to person. Please feel free to talk here as much as needed about your feelings.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Camille:

I am so very sorry for you loss of Daisy. It sounds like you both had been put through so much. I don't know when it will get any easier for you. I think as time goes by it may start to. I hope that you can find some comfort here and that our members can offer you some comforting advice. 

I am also in Rhode Island


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear the heartache you are going through. It sounds like you lost a really sweet girl there. Unfortunately only time will heal your wounds.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Camille, 

I'm so sorry you lost Daisy so suddenly. I lost my Gemma girl the same way over 3 years ago. After a while all the good times you had together will overtake the despair, and you'll be able to remember her and smile. It's so soon and so sudden, just take time the time you need to be sad and grieve loosing your sweet girl...it really does get easier.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Four years ago i lost my just turned 4 year old golden, hunter, (in my avatar) to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by that 6 month heartworm prevention, Proheart6. he spent 8 days in ICU before he coudln't fight any more. Even tho i had 3 other goldens at the time, i was crushed. Hunter and I had a specail bond that everyone seeing us together commented on. I was so crush by is death, and so guilt ridden--why had I switched him from monthly pilols to the injection--that i lost 40 pounds due to not being able to eat or sleep, crying so much of the time. I actually felt i had killed him. Of course that was not right. I l itened to my vet, he listed to the salesman. Hunter is still in my heart, his piture sits on the slot machine when I got to the casino boat and I warn people in case that or any other time release heartworm preventatvie comes back on the market--the FDA had them pu8ll it 10 months after Hunter's death because itkilled so many dogs.

Then in May my 12 year, 3 month golden boy, Buck died in my arms of a heart attack and all i could do was hold him and telll him i loved him as was dying. I miss that old red man every day. I lost my first dog, an English Setter pup 51 yeas ago this month, have lost many, many dogs since and each one is still in my heart and always will be. I can still cry over Beauty, tho she has been gone 51 years. But tears are rare now for any of my lost "loves", it is more laughs and wonderful memories of great times and even tho you are sure right now it can never be like that for you with your Daisy, it will be. Again, i am so sorry you lost your girl at such a young age.


----------



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks you all for you incredibly kinds words.I have cried through every one of them.Sitting in my house all alone...I keep hearing the sounds of her nails on my hardwoods,just expecting to see her kind eyes.This is going to be a long healing process...thanks so much for all the support.
Camille


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I am too, very sorry about your Daisy. It's so unfair and even worse to be so young. Your story brings me to tears. It will get easier for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. My neighbor's Golden was only 5 when she had so many seizures one weekend that her owner knew she couldn't withstand one more. My heart breaks for you. I still think of Wrigley.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Camille, 
Are you all alone now all the time?? I mean are you married or have any kids or other pets around? 
The good thing about this forum is it's always here... 24/7...along with Hooch...lol. So you have company all the time from all of us!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just know that you did your best by her. The pain will subside but don;t get down on yourself if it takes a while. I find that if it is something tragic that comeson suddenly the pain is sharp but takes less time to get over but if you have been dealing with the problem a while I think it is absolutely normal for the pain to last longer. My thoughts are with you and hope that you will post often and tell us more about your Daisy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Like Hooch said, maybe if you told us some happy stories or her, it might help.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss you have suffered. I too have walked this painful road. A little over 2 years ago I had to let my 11 year old golden boy, Kody go. His last year was an emotional rollercoaster ride as we battled Cushing's Disease and finally cancer. The pain does fade in time thank goodness. I still miss my boy every day and I sometimes sob when it's quiet and I think of that final day. I remember how empty and quiet the house seemed and how much I missed his physical presence at first. Be gentle with yourself as you go through this grieving process. Allow yourself to grieve and know that there are many who understand what you are going through. I spent a lot of time going through old photos and making albums, scrapbooks and memorials for my boy and I read... a lot...of books and poems about pet loss. These things helped me and provided some comfort. I also found golden friends online here just like you who let me share pictures and stories of my boy which really helped the most. 
Sending thoughts and prayers your way as you journey this difficult road...

God speed sweet angel Daisy..........


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Camille,

So sorry for the loss of you precious Daisy. I know how hard it is to have to make that decision, we had to send my Daisy to the Bridge In April because she had lymphoma cancer, she was just 3 1/2. The pain will ease with time, try to focus on the good times you had together . It is so heartbreaking to lose a special golden one, especially so young. Glad you found this forum, the people here will help you through this. Take care.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. I know you did everything you could for her, and she knows that, too, along with how much you love her. The excruciating pain will diminish with time, but she will always be with you. One thing I have done when one of my dogs had to leave was to have an 8 x 10 print of one of my favorite pictures of him framed. My golden's photo is hanging in the family room, overlooking his favorite spot. My Jack Russell mix's photo is on the wall near my bed, and I tell him good night and good morning every day. He used to sleep on my bed, so he's still nearby. I hope you find comfort in your good memories of Daisy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This forum is a good place for healing. Most of us have felt your pain many times over. For me, talking about my late pets helps a lot. I lost two dogs in the past 15 months, and I had to hold it together for my children. What seemed to help them (and me) was we went through our pictures and had some special pictures enlarged and framed of their beloved dogs. It does get easier with time, but that love will always be there. In addition, we brought a new puppy into our lives, and he really helped with the "empty house" syndrome.

If you google Tufts University Veterinary School website, they used to have a whole section on the grieving process, and what to expect.

But also remember, we are all here for you, and when you are ready we would like you to share your happy memories of Daisy.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

First of all, I am sooo sorry about Daisy. Only 5 years old...awww. 

I haven't read all of the posts in this thread but I just wanted to say, we put our Sienna to sleep in September. There's A LOT to be said for knowing when "it's time." Poor Daisy, such a struggle. You have to be at peace with your decision because you did your best for HER. She was very loved and you didn't want to see her hurting. Hang in there...

One more thing. There will be tears. Lots of tears. But....we'd always try to tell ourselves that "Sienna spent years making us happy. She wouldn't want us to be sad now." My biggest hope is that very soon you'll see Daisy in your head and in your memories as a happy, wonderful, healthy girl. Try to wipe the image of the seizures from your mind. Again, that's not what she'd want. Goldens especially have such a bright personality. Can't you almost see her wagging at you and smiling? Focus on that!! 

So...cry when you need to. Then remember the good times. Cry again later or the next day...grief is normal and tears help. But then remind yourself once again that DAISY won't want you to be sad!!

Your girl is with all of our other fur babies at the Bridge. Her pain is gone and you'll see her again one day.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I had words to say to make things easier for you and anyone else that loses their Goldens. However I unfortunately do not have any such words that can make it easier. Just know that she loved you as much as you loved her and she will always be with you. For everyday that you think of her is another day that you honor her.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Just remember it is ok to grieve, it's ok to be angry, and it is ok to cry. We lost our cat named Woody six months ago to kidney disease. He was only six years old and he was also my eight year old sons best pal in the world, the only pet he ever had. I have a similar story about the days leading up to his body shutting down and having to make the decision to put him to rest in the end. I still remember my son holding him on the floor next to his litter box crying, pleading with him to just go pee and he would be ok. The vet told me to take him home to say our final goodbyes, I will always be glad for that. Just remember it will get better with time. We have Scout now and we love her dearly but, there are times when I miss my Woody. My son still talks about him often and tells our Scout how much she would have loved him. What he doesn't understand is that we would have never found Scout if Woody hadn't left us. So it is bittersweet you see.


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Daisy. 

I lost my old girl Teisha just last Wednesday and my world fell apart too. It was a very traumatic time, as like you, I live alone and the house became terribly empty. I'm a grown man of 55 years and I was in tears for days. I know now that many of other owners have had the same experience, so whatever you feel you are not alone and you will get a lot of support here. 

Even just one week later I can put things into perspective a little more and know it had to be done, to keep her any longer would just have been selfish. I have been treated for cancer for the last 5 months, (last chemo tomorrow!), and I can honestly say I have always been more concerned for Teisha's wellbeing than mine. But that's how it should be as she relied on me, and I believe you have done exactly the same. You have done all you possibly could to help Daisy and I am sure, in time, when you will realize that you could not have possibly done more, and that Daisy has been relieved of her suffering, you will start to feel better. 

I found writing a letter to Teisha helped. I told her all about how I felt the last day and asked her to forgive me. Then I began to write about when I first saw her at the rescue home and then about the day I took her home. I still haven't finished the letter and it looks look I'll be writing about all the happy times we had together. It will be a very long letter, but it has helped me through a really tough time. I'm also painting some pictures of her to add to my Teisha 'gallery'. 

I don't think I will ever forget my Teisha and I'm sure you won't forget Daisy. But already I can smile a bit when I remember her.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Cam... I was just there just last week.. It wasn't a Golden that I lost, it was a little toy poodle that I had for 16 years and 3 months. I know what you did was hard, it was the hardest thing I had ever had to do too. In time the pain will fade, there will always be sadness there, feeling like your missing part of you, but in time it won’t be so raw. You will one day be able to look back and instead of remembering your baby being so sick and in pain, you'll remember the happy times, all the wet kisses, the special looks she gave, all her little quirks that made her special and even more important, special to you. It will come... just give it time. If she was the only one you had... think about getting another baby.... another one will never take the place in your heart of your Daisy, but I think you know as well as the rest of us here that there is always room for another to make her or his own special place in your heart, another that needs a loving Mommy like you. I lost my Carey on the 6th of this month. As of the 9th I was the proud new Mama to a 10 week old Golden. Some might think that was too soon. But you see I knew that it was time for Carey to go and I had to love her enough to let her go. What seemed to make it harder on me was not doing the daily things that I had to do for her... fix her special food, give her med's... I'm sure you can fill in the rest of those things. I missed having her to take care of. I missed having her there to talk to when things were bothering me... somehow it seems acceptable to talk to a dog but not so acceptable to talk to yourself. Carey was a good listener. She seldom interrupted me, except with a loud snore… but she still was there for me to say I was talking to her. All those little things seem to make it hurt worse. You catch yourself watching the clock so you don’t miss medication time. Then you realize that there is no one that needs the medicine now. Those things are triggers that keep the pain going. If your baby loved you as much as mine loved me she wouldn’t want that for you. Now with this puppy I certainly have something to take care of, even with the help of my Dixie Belle, Lacy is about to run us both ragged. When she finally drops for the night Dixie and I sit on the couch with both our tongues hanging out. Instead of having the pain of not having Carey any more, flood in and hurt to the point that it almost takes my breath away, I have this puppy that demands my attention and that is doing all the things that puppies do, things that Carey did when she was little and that enables me to remember Carey in the good times. This puppy runs and plays then just drops and takes a nap with her head on her toy… just like Carey did. She gets into things that Dixie did when she was little, and Carey set Dixie straight real quick. I tell her all the time that she wouldn’t be doing that if Carey were still here. I guess what all this long winded reply is saying is that the puppy gave me a way to remember the best times with Carey, and that helped put the sadness of her not being here a little farther behind. I'll be saying a prayer.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Camille, I am so so sorry for your loss. I hold back tears as I write this. My husband and I suddenly lost our 1 year old Katie -girl four months ago and we ,as do many here, know what you are going through. I still cry every day for her. I know how unbearable it is for you right now, and while you will always miss her, the sharp edge of the pain you are feeling now will lessen with time. What I do know is that this forum and the wonderful people here have helped us tremendously with our grieving and healing process, and have offered nothing but compassion and support. It has been a great comfort to me and my husband knowing we can come here and talk with others who know exactly how we are feeling. I encourage you to write and talk about your Daisy. Share your feelings and memories of her and, maybe, when your heart is ready you can give love to another golden baby. I send you my heartfelt condolences and (((HUGS))


----------



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

*I can't tell you all how much you have helped*

I just want to let you all know that it was a godsend finding this forum.You have all got to be the kindest group of people I have ever met.I swear I have cried through every reponse, and cried some more when I was done.I would love to share a picture of my Daisy in my profile, yet can't figure out how to do it. The stories about her are so silly, it's almost embarassing.She had such a personality...you would have thought she was one of us. Is it crazy after all that I went through with her to want another baby just like her and hope for health and prosperity,no tumors,seizures ect? I can't stop thinkning about getting another Golden...not to take her place, but just because I loved her so much?
Again, all of my thanks to you people.You truly helped me...I don't know what I would have done without you.Hopefully when I am feeling better,I will join you all in helping people like me...I just need a little time.
-Cam


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sad way to lose her! I am so terribly sorry. It will ease, but there will definately be emotional ups and downs for quite some time. I still have nights that I cry over my girl that I had pts back in July. She wasn't a golden, but she was still my girl. So I can feel your pain, and know it will take a lot of time. Especially when it was an unexpected and heartbreaking end.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

cam2570 said:


> I just want to let you all know that it was a godsend finding this forum.You have all got to be the kindest group of people I have ever met.I swear I have cried through every reponse, and cried some more when I was done.I would love to share a picture of my Daisy in my profile, yet can't figure out how to do it. The stories about her are so silly, it's almost embarassing.She had such a personality...you would have thought she was one of us. Is it crazy after all that I went through with her to want another baby just like her and hope for health and prosperity,no tumors,seizures ect? I can't stop thinkning about getting another Golden...not to take her place, but just because I loved her so much?
> Again, all of my thanks to you people.You truly helped me...I don't know what I would have done without you.Hopefully when I am feeling better,I will join you all in helping people like me...I just need a little time.
> -Cam



...it is definitely NOT crazy to think about getting another golden baby. You have such a big heart and so much love to give that you simply can't imagine life without another golden furball.This is how my husband Tim and I feel. We decided probably after 2 months or so after Katie died that we definitely wanted another golden- actually, we NEED to have another golden since our family, life, and hearts feel incomplete without one. We have so much love to give, and our lives and spirits were so enriched by having our precious Katie in our lives that we know we need to have another golden. We are honoring Katie and the happiness she has given us by opening up our hearts to another loving girl. Just as we know our Katie would want us to be happy, your Daisy wants you to be happy. Do not feel guilty or crazy for any of the things you are feeling right now. 

Sometimes hope is all we have. Do you know for sure if the next golden you have will be free of health issues, no, you do not. None of us do.But don't let this fear of the unknown prevent you from pursuing the happiness that you so much desire. I believe that in life, we should make decisions based on what we want to happen, not on what we don't want to happen.

You will know when you are ready to open your heart to another fur baby. And when you do, Daisy will be at your side, tail wagging with that doggie smile on her face.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This breaks my heart. I wish there was something to say but there really isn't. We have all felt the heart break and pain of losing our precious goldens. The pain does ease but the emptiness never goes away. You will in time be able to talk without crying but you need to give yourself time to grieve. You have come to the perfect place to share your sorrow because we UNDERSTAND. We want to hear all about Daisy and you know she will NEVER be far from you because she will ALWAYS be in your heart.
Having another golden never replaces a loved golden but is a tribute to her. Because of Daisy you learned what life with a golden is. She will be happy as she watches over you. Hugs to you during this very sad time.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think the pain ever ends. To cope with my loss of my Golden in February, I speak about her most days of things that she did that either made me laugh or pissed me off and I think that helps. I am a firm believer not to make dogs or people saints when they pass. To be realistic about who they were when they were with us helps with their passing and makes it tolerable and sometimes brings not only tears but smiles to my face everyday. Good luck with your acceptance about the loss of your friend.

I hope this helps you see it from my perspective...........

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Lawbear (Apr 26, 2007)

Camille, we too lost a young Golden to a brain tumor last January. Please know that we all care and understand. When it is right for you, getting another will greatly help with the grief and the healing. We lost Webster on January 22. Sterling was born on January 17.  I like to think that God knew he was calling Webster home early, so he sent Sterling to take his place. Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Camille, I just want to say I'm so sorry for your loss. Just know that many of us (as you've already found) have been through what you're going through now, and we truly hurt right along with you.

Please do share your stories of Daisy when you're ready, and when you do decide to bring another Golden into your life, we'll be right here to share in that too.

Hugs to you and Godspeed sweet Daisy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi I have just read this and i am in tears i feel so sorry for your loss of your lovely Daisy i to lost my goldens very close to each other i lost Meg 29 December 2006 with her she had problems she had cushing's and other problems and she had her Spleen out at the age of 10 but i held her in my arms and told her how much i loved her when the time came but my poor Sadie was so sudden and i could'nt say goodbye and be with her and that what really hurts.
All i can see is her little face when we were rushing her to the vetenary hospital she to was having seizures which she had never had before and had not been ill she did had throyd but that was under control and she was in the back of the car all i could do was talk to her we had hopes when we got her to the vets but she never made it through the night and that was the 25th July this year and i cried for her every day.
I to wonder when the pain will go away but we do have another little rescue dog called Daisy we got her in march for company for Sadie and she has really helped me as i talk to her at least i am not talking to myself !!!
I hope you can smile again soon i am now starting to think of all the funny things they did and that makes me smile

Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Daisy - but nobody can say how long it will take for the pain to ease. I think i am correct in saying that nearly all, if not all the people on this site have had to face the loss of their loved dogs. It is natural to cry and grieve for your loss and nobody should criticise you for doing so. It is natural to feel anger as well - i have recently lost my Ginny and my anger has been directed towards the emergency vet. It is hard to talk about the ones we have lost - but is does help and you are safe in the knowledge that everybody here listens from the heart. Take Care


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I understand the feelings. That's exactly what I felt like last May when I lost Kelly to cancer. Go ahead and let the feelings turn to whatever they are going to it's a natural thing. Just make sure you are taking good care of yourself. Time is the only thing that will make it better. The loving memories will start to replace the emptiness. One of these days when you are ready go get you another bundle of golden joy. My wife and I rescued 2 wonderful goldens. A new golden won't replace Daisy but will help you honor the love she gave you by passing it on to another. We are all here for you. Most of us here have lost loved babies and will help you through this. Blessed thoughts from my house to yours.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm sorry for having to loose your golden baby, it sounds similiar to what happened to my Telly, he too just lost control of his hind legs and the head bobbing could have been seizure activity, although I do not know. Anyway he wasn't even a year old when I lost him and so I can very much relate to your feelings and your pain your feeling now. I believe the anger is normal, since I too felt that afterwards, as one would with the loss of any family member and you will go through the steps of it all the same.

I wished I could say something that would make it better, but from prior experience there are no words that will make it better, or take it away. I think having those that understand your pain and sometimes not saying nothing, but just being there for support is what helped me the most, and those that would just listen and there shoulders.

Just know Daisy is in a better place now, and free from pain and any suffering and you done all you could for her, she was lucky to have you and with your bond she knew that and she loved you for that. For some time time is the answer, for others honoring our lost golden babies by getting another is what helps us all to get through the grief. 

Big golden hugs to you, and I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

*I am soo dissapointed*

I went to see a golden puppy this morning and fell in love.I have no money due to all of the vet treatments with daisy(in the thousands).I called the bank for a 600 dollar loan and they just called to say no.I really feel like getting into the fetal position and lying like that for days.Am I crazy for wanting this so badly?Honestly I feel I am losing my mind.I just walk from one room to another with no focus.Thanks again to all of you wonderful souls out there,you have been a great comfort in this crucial time of need.
Camille


----------



## retrievers (Nov 16, 2007)

I know the pain your feeling ,I lost my golden 1yr. ago at the age of 7 . you never forget that very special friend ,but it gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't you try to get a retriever that doesn't cost so much or a rescue that is a bit older with all expenses taken care of? Just a suggestion and if all the medical bills are taken care of for now, then all it would cost you is the food and your time. I am just trying to help so just think of it as a person trying to help you. I feel for your loss and do know what it is like to have all those vet bills. It will get better in time and there will be some great thing to pick you up again. We have all had tough times in this life and that is the way it is. 

Good luck to you , maybe someone here could find you a new Golden.......There are lots of Golden's just waiting for a loving person like you.

Ronna 
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ronna said:


> Can't you try to get a retriever that doesn't cost so much or a rescue that is a bit older with all expenses taken care of? Just a suggestion and if all the medical bills are taken care of for now, then all it would cost you is the food and your time. I am just trying to help so just think of it as a person trying to help you. I feel for your loss and do know what it is like to have all those vet bills. It will get better in time and there will be some great thing to pick you up again. We have all had tough times in this life and that is the way it is.
> 
> Good luck to you , maybe someone here could find you a new Golden.......There are lots of Golden's just waiting for a loving person like you.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling with vets bills i am still paying off Meg's bill and that was nearly a year ago and now i have the big bill for Sadie as well and having to pay that off as well.
As suggested think about shelter or rescsue as some do help with vets bills and they do need homes.
I put a poem on the other day called rescue dogs have a look but have a tissue ready.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Embrace the pain for what it is - a reminder that you had a special girl with whom you shared your heart & spirit. When we love hard, we hurt hard. Sweet Daisy has no more pain and is playing at the Bridge with carefree abandonment waiting for that special day when she is with you again. She'll sit on your shoulder for the rest of your life and always let you know she's there. Godspeed Sweet Daisy~Play Hard At The Bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cam2570 said:


> I went to see a golden puppy this morning and fell in love.I have no money due to all of the vet treatments with daisy(in the thousands).I called the bank for a 600 dollar loan and they just called to say no.I really feel like getting into the fetal position and lying like that for days.Am I crazy for wanting this so badly?Honestly I feel I am losing my mind.I just walk from one room to another with no focus.Thanks again to all of you wonderful souls out there,you have been a great comfort in this crucial time of need.
> Camille


Where in RI do you live? There is a league in Middletown called the the Potter League for Animals Home. They have a beautiful facilty, and have many dogs come through their doors. I think many of them have either been lost or abandoned by their families vacationing in Newport. They list a small group of their available dogs on the site, but many dogs never even get listed because people actually have their names down for when a particular breed is available. The adoption fee I think is $95 -$150, it includes obedience class, shots, veterinary care, crate rental, neutering, and much more. It would not hurt to go down there for a visit and talk to them.

There is another network of rescue people down there in Newport, (I can't remember there names but they do list in Petfinder.com), they are of group that fosters their dogs until they find them homes. What I have found out in the past year that many people do give up their Goldens at very young ages because they are more work than they thought they would be.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh I am sooo sorry! It sounds like you had a beautiful girl there in Daisy!

The pain DOES get easier but it does take time. You are in the steps of grieving of which anger is the 2nd step. You will eventually move from anger to acceptance. It helps to do something like journal or do a scrapbook of her life.

Rest easy sweet Daisy!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi cam2570. I am sorry for your loss. Just a few months ago I lost my Boxer Sarge to brain cancer also, at the age of 8. I am crying right now as I type this remembering him. How does that old saying go? something like "Better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all." I wouldnt trade a single day with my boy, even when he chewed through the chainlink fence(grrr) and when he was a puppy and used to piddle on the front step cos he didnt want to go out in the rain. Give it some time, and in the meantime, peek in the rescues and the paper etc. I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason, your new girl or boy just isnt ready to come home yet.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Camille

I am so very sorry for your loss. I have a five year old as well and just cant imagine my life without him. I am praying for you during this very difficult time.

Lots of love
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

it's a difficult time and hard to overcome, but the pain goes (sometimes) and you remember the good times with daisy.
I know what you are feeling because my little rabbit 'Odey' died, well.. a vet killed him... so... I suffered a lot with his death and I thought I never could overcome that situation, but I feel better now.
My golden, Lois, helped me a lot with this situation.

If you haven't another golden, believe me, adopt or buy another one and that little puppy will help to overcome your feelings

TAKE CARE!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you are going through so much pain. Please try to remember the happy times and that you did all you could for Daisy and think of the love you shared. It is never easy to say goodbye and less so when taken so young. Daisy is at peace and not suffering as Oakly's dad said.... it is only time that heals.Aussie prayers to help you heal.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I know it's hard right now, try to remember the happy times you had with Daisy, I lost my Spice this year in January and I know it's the hardest think I ever went though. Praying for you and your family


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but let me congratulate you on being able and willing to share your life and love with one of God's creatures. I know how hard it was to make the decision as I had to put my sweet Kiska down 35 days ago. Yes I still count the days that she has been gone and I miss her terribly. I too find myself wanting her call her to come with me to the grocery store. She loved to go...no matter where I was going. All the advice I've seen posted here says that time will heal all wounds. I sure hope they are right. It's been hard for me to get that last image of her going to sleep in arms out of my head. But each time is pops in I think of her doing one of her silly tricks that she knew would make me laugh. She was great a making me laugh. It's really hard to cry with you're laughing. And yes laughter is the best medician.


----------



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to thank you all for the support. The encouragement and help I found on this page was the best medicine to get me through. I have never seen such an outpouring of love and help from complete strangers in my life. I got myself a little golden baby a few weeks after Daisy passed. At first I felt guilty, like I was replacing her. I then realized that Daisy would have loved her and have been happy for me. I hope I can find a way to post her picture. Again, I can't express my gratitude enough for all of your kind thoughts and inspirational words and stories. You are truly a great group of people. Happy holidays and again THANK YOU!!!!!
-Cam


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful pup! Good luck with her and housetraining all over again


----------



## cam2570 (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW...So sorry about the size of the pic. I am having a hard time figuring out how to post pics in the right size on this site. Anyway, here is my new golden polar bear, Brady. Again, thanks to all!!
-Cam


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

So sorry about the loss of your beloved Daisy, such a great loss at a young age. We lost our first Golden Brandy to siezures also, she was fourteen and suffered with them for two years they gradually got worse. The vet figured it was a brain tumor and that it would get worse which it did. Even though she was fourteen when we let her go it did not make it any easier. Our other Golden missed her terribly so we adopted a Golden-lab mix pup named Pearl they are both the light of our lives but they will never replace Brandy. Good luck with your new pup he is adorable.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your Daisy. They become our like our children and it hurts so much when they have to leave us. Several years ago, I lost my "first'' to a seizure and for so long it was so hard remembering how he went. But as trite as it may sound, time does heal. But in the meantime you will grieve and go through the many stages of grief, including anger. Know that it is okay and that one day you will be able to remember only the good. The thing that helped me was a friend of mine's female sheltie had just had puppies that were 4 weeks old. She let me come over to see them. I cried alot, remembered my Nikki I had just lost, and picked out two. She let me visit them every weekend for the next 4 weeks which got me over a very rough patch. Even then, after getting them home and loving them because who can't love puppies, I felt that maybe I wasn't being fair to them because I still missed my Nikki so and would never be able to love them like I loved Nikki. This too quickly passed as JC's and Sam's personalities started to come out. Although I still miss my Nikki, I could never give up any of the ones I have now. Nikki will always be my "first" love, but the pain has dimmed over the years and only the good remains, and the ones who have followed him have helped me. 

My aunt sent me the following when Nikki passed. It's kind of long but I hope it brings some comfort to you:

_We would say that there are various places in which a dog may be buried._
_We are thinking particularly now of a hound who, so far as we are aware, never_
_ entertained a mean or unworthy thought._
_This dog is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at_
_ its proper season the cherry strews petals on the green lawn of his or her grave._
_Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, gnawed at a_
_ flavored bone, or lifted head to challenge some strange intruder._
_These are good places, in life or in death._
_Yet it is a small matter._
_For if the dog be well-remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams _
_ actual as in life, eyes kindling, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that_
_ dog sleeps._
_On a hill where the wind is unrebuked, and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream_
_ he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pastureland, where most_
_ exhilerating cattle graze._
_It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing is lost_
_ -- if memory lives._
_But there is one best place to bury a dog._
_If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call -- come to you over_
_ the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down well-remembered paths, and to your_
_ side again._
_And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at him, nor_
_ resent his coming, for he belongs there._
_People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall,_
_ who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog._
_Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which_
_ is well worth remembering._
_The one best place to bury a dog is in the heart of his master._

Know that Daisy will always remain with you as long as you keep her memory alive in your heart. Many thoughts and prayers are with you to help you through the coming days ahead. 

T.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

cam2570 said:


> I want to thank you all for the support. The encouragement and help I found on this page was the best medicine to get me through. I have never seen such an outpouring of love and help from complete strangers in my life. I got myself a little golden baby a few weeks after Daisy passed. At first I felt guilty, like I was replacing her. I then realized that Daisy would have loved her and have been happy for me. I hope I can find a way to post her picture. Again, I can't express my gratitude enough for all of your kind thoughts and inspirational words and stories. You are truly a great group of people. Happy holidays and again THANK YOU!!!!!
> -Cam


Wow that is great news that you opened your home to a new pup and a real sweet one at that. I did the same after loosing my Arby to cancer and picked up Oakly only a few weeks after her passing. I went through many of the same emotions as you and soon became so busy with the new puppy that there was no time to make comparisons. It was the best decision I have ever made. Hope to see lots of pictures of your new pupper growing up.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss and i know what your going through i had a similar experience with my Sadie in July this year and her face just haunts me.
But i can also smile and think of the good times and how naughty Sadie could be when we first had her.

This forum helped me no end and i still keep talking to them and they listen and give a nice responce back to me which helps me and i am sure it will do you as well.

I too have a dog called Daisy i just love the name and i also have another one called Charlie both Golden Retrievers.

Good luck with the new pup i just want to hug her.

Maggie


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Cam, 
I am awaiting the arrival of my new golden baby, and this week is a month since i had to let go of my Baby Indy. I too feel a little guilt, but know that Indy wouldn't want to see me this sad, and would have loved to have played with the new pup. It is so sad for us to loose our loved furbabies, but i too have found great support and comfort from the members here. Your little girl is a cutie! I pick up my new little Jess in three more sleeps!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Cam,

I have been thinking a lot about you. Your first post really touched me. So glad that you were able to find a new friend, he is adorable. I have a Brady, too. You must be a Patriots' fan.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi cam

I know how you feel I lost my beautiful baby Cherokee. He was only 10 and he did suffer as well. I know how you feel about thinking of you were replacing your dog but shes probably smiling down on you. She loves your new puppy and shes adorable. I still have 1 golden in my house and my new puppy is coming in only 2 more weeks. Cherokee died on April 11, the litter of puppies I am getting a puppy from were born on April 12. Not even 24 hrs after he died. I felt like it was a sign!! If you ever want to talk feel free to pm me. I have gone thru it recently and its hard to get over. Some days I am great others im in so my pain like the day he died. 

Kim


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I certinly understand the greiving of your beloved pet. 

I lost my Jean-luc in Jan of 08. It was horriable. (Jean-luc was 17 years old.) 

The only way things got better for me was with the pitter patter of new puppy paws. 

I do still miss Jean-luc.... but the new puppy has helped.

Although differant.... I already love the new puppy very very much. 

I even named the new pup Jean-luc,jr in Jean-luc's honor.

So....maybe you should open your heart to a new pup. Maybe it will help. 

I can only tell you.... for me Jean-luc's passing was devestating.... I don't even know if I would be doing OK even now if it wasn't for Junior.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my sweetheart Golden, Sandy Feb 17 2007, she was 12 years old. It was so sad. She too started having seizures and we came to find out she had a huge tumor on her liver and they figured the cancer had gone to her brain. She was in so uch pain I had to have her put to sleep. It took me a very long time to get over it..I still cry sometimes. I loved her so very much. It does get easier with time, but you will always feel the loss, but you will start to remember the good times and the end will fade. I just cant let myself think about it. Its too hard. She was such a wonderful sweet dog. I miss her every minute of every day. Its is very hard, but it truely does get easier. I promise. You have found a wonderful site..we are both lucky to have found this site. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Hey there,
Im new to this forum too. I am so so sorry... I just had to put my Mollie girl down a few months ago. I know the pain is horrible. I had her for almost 12 years and we had been through so much together-- seen me and my best and definately at my worst. At first I just tried not to think about it... but that just made it worse. Still, when I see pictures of her or other goldens that look like her... anything that makes me think of her I break down. It really is hard... I dont have any kids but Im sure it can be at least sorta compared to that. It will get better... make sure you deal with it and allow yourself to cry over it. As somebody else said- time really does heal. I just got my new man, Rugar... some may say its too soon after her... but Im a firm believer that beloved animals go to heaven.. and so shes up there playin and not sick anymore-no more pain, no more arthritis, just smilin all big like she used to and rompin around healthy as a horse... waitin on me... that makes it more bearable and even makes me smile. Rugar helps too... hell never ever replace her but hes so silly and so much fun. If theres anythin I can do, lemme know...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you...I'm so sorry for your loss. 

One day you will look back on the memories with a smile instead of so many tears. Tears do still come even years later, but I find a little smile on my face as those tears roll down my cheek now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy. We too have lost three goldens. One Max, I just wrote about in this section. He also had hypothyroid and seizures. It's been 9 years. I still love and miss him and know I will see him again someday. I now have Selka 9 and Gunner 5. I love them alot but still miss Max. 
I'm glad you have a new puppy and enjoy her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

_My son still talks about him often and tells our Scout how much she would have loved him. What he doesn't understand is that we would have never found Scout if Woody hadn't left us. So it is bittersweet you see.
___________________

Losing Daisy so young must have been devestating. Dogs have so much to teach us- the sunset of losing them and the sunrise of greeting a new puppy who lives so much in the moment- I have to believe we learn to accept life cycles and goodbyes from our dogs, and also how to love again. I miss my Joplin, Raleigh and Acadia and yet I adore Finn, Tango , and Tally. Sometimes, I mess up names and actually call Finn, Raleigh. In this forum, the Rainbow Bridge stories coexist with the new puppy introductions in a way I really love. Daisy will be part of a new puppy and the new puppy part of Daisy- that is something I just believe.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I call Gunner , Max alot!


----------

